# Recognition game



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

What is it? Vote in the poll above.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

i'm quessing meat of some sort


----------



## JCS (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like some type of mushroom...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah i suppose it does...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Whatever it is, it looks alive.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

To me it looks like some kind of funghi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Some kind of mushroom.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay, it's a mushroom. It is the kind "Pleurotus ostreatus" and it is somewhat a substitution for meat - not only looks like meat but also kinda tastes like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah it does kind of look like chicken.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, exactly. But a very fried out one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## JCS (Sep 11, 2005)

Pisis said:


> It is the kind "Pleurotus ostreatus"



Whats the common name for it? I looked through all my mushroom books and couldnt find that anywhere....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Oyster Mushroom


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Does it make you see big blue bunny rabbits that fly 'n stuff?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh, yeah Oyster, I knew I had the word somewhere back in my head but couldn't remember... Thanks.

NS - it's an eatable mushroom....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Well y'never know.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

mushrooms are really like a drug for me (as is overall all meals) but not for the hallucination effect but for satysfying my stomach and tounge cups.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2005)

Oyster Mushrooms are good, but I like Phefferlinge (and I know I spelled that wrong) the best. I do not know the english name for these mushrooms though.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll just stick to eating meat.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oyster Mushrooms are good, but I like Phefferlinge (and I know I spelled that wrong) the best. I do not know the english name for these mushrooms though.



Pfeferlinge - in Czech its called "*Foxes*"...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah they are very good. I especially like them made with wild meat such as deer or boar. Very Very good.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 13, 2005)

Although I thought I spell it correctly (Pfeferlinge) in a proper way they should be called *Pfifferlinge*...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Some Bearded guy in a hat and Bambi. Awesome company logo's, with much relevance to the product!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

right, might as well carry on for a bit, this is a picture from the internet that i've zoomed in on, what's the full sized pic of?? or do you have the pic perhaps?

and the filename has nothing to do with what it is..........


----------



## JCS (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm probably way off but it looks like that "Natural Arch" thing out in Arizona or Nevada or wherever.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

That is what it looks like to me, but more than likely we are way off or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2005)

it's a picture that someone's posted on the site before..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Got me beat.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 16, 2005)

In polish it is called "kurki"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Dont speak polish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Its not that picture of the 2 gay men in a swimming pool is it? I imagine thats the kind of pic lanc would save


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry i've been off the site a few days, here it is!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

Of course! A giant stone dick! 

How obvious!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Its nearly comparable to mine


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

If yours is that colour, I don't wanna know where it's been. 
Even if it's _not_ that colour, I don't wanna know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok, whats this


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Is that your hand in the famous shot of you dress like a chick?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Correct! You must study that picturel ong and hard to get that.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

No, it was forever imbedded in my retina because of the shock value.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't know you're a transvestite, CC


----------



## Glider (Sep 22, 2005)

Lets see if anyone can guess this. 

Says he trying to get it slightly back onto subject


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

CC's just gay!


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, gayer than a gay thing from Gayville that's gay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree. But hey thats what makes CC well CC and well we just have to live with it.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Just don't drop the soap okay?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Yes, gayer than a gay thing from Gayville that's gay.



Population: Gay 

Soap...? I am unfamiliar with this term, please enlighten me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

You are in a shower room with a bunch of guys such as the kind in prison and you drop the soap. You bend over to pick it up...... OUCH


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I know that, it was a joke about how I dont wash. But oh well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

but let's look on the bright side, no one suggested i would be the guy to look out for


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

You are the guy to look out for....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

ha! joke's on you, i already said that


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

future CC's function in the Army? Soap Picker?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ha! joke's on you, i already said that



No actually you said that no one suggested it and I suggested it, so the jokes on you now!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Pisis said:


> future CC's function in the Army? Soap Picker?



The only function ill have will be the Army's Mission Objective


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

Yep, that will be the first objective. The 2nd would be "pick up the soap, private!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2005)

And the 3rd would be "Spread them Cheeks"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Then id turn around and punch them in the face, and run away. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

Youd turn around and they probably laugh at you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2005)

They laugh at me when my clothes are on


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I can believe that.


----------

